# Any forum member besides me bought the new P227?



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

Post removed.


----------



## Lebograd (Apr 14, 2014)

I did not purchase a Sig P227, my budget would not allow it, but I did purchase a SP2022. It was my first Sig and before receiving it, I did a lot of research about the handgun. Most gave it very favorable reviews with the exception of those Sig owners who favor the all metal models, those that had unfavorable shooting range results, and especially all the griping about the trigger pull. Here is my story and I am sticking to it. Out of the box the 2022 was tight and stiff. The manual that came with the gun made references to take down and lubrication, but there are plenty of u-tube videos on this subject. I found the gun to be almost dry, so using u-tube again, I lubed the pistol. Big difference!! I worked the action, without a round in the chamber about 500 cycles while watching a ballgame or other TV shows. The more I worked the slide and trigger it got smoother and smoother.

On to the range: I hadn't shot a handgun in a long time, so I was generally pleased that I was shooting 3" groups at 20' but they were generally all landing to the left about 10" outside the circle. In an effort to place my groups inside the black, I watched another u-tube video on the proper handhold for an automatic. Previously I had a 357 S&W and the rotating cylinder prevents you from cradling the pistol like as recommended for an automatic. The new grip method, ie supporting the pistol with your left hand made a huge difference in my accuracy.

Trigger pull: At 8 lbs. and long pull at that, it isn't ideal for target shooting, but it wasn't meant to be. Sig I believe saw this model as a home defense weapon, not a target pistol, and the heavy trigger pull no doubt without an actual safety, was to keep amateurs like me from shooting themselves. In the same thought, why shooting targets at 20'? Because that is about the legal limit to shoot an intruder within your home, so if the gun is a home defense weapon, why shoot targets at 50 yards?

On the trigger pull: I have never had to defend myself, but unless you are in the armed forces, or police where they train for such deadly force, most are going to be under considerable stress. Many years ago, I was out deer hunting with a buddy and that day, he was on station and I was the driver. I did not have a long gun, but a 357 magnum handgun. I had just exited a blackberry patch out into a clearing when to my right with crashing and snorting came a mama black bear. I emptied 5 of the six rounds and she lay dead about seven yards a way. To my surprise, as large a target as she was, I had only one kill shot, and a second in her foot. I missed with the other three. My point here is that the 357 has a pretty stiff pull, but that didn't matter. It could have been 50 lbs. and I still would have gotten off the shoots or bent the trigger trying. My point! As a home defense weapon, facing a life threating situation, 8 lbs., 12 lbs. or 15 lbs. isn't going to make a difference.

I now have 500 rounds through the SP2022, no cycling issues, no jambs, or failure to fire. As for the poly frame, I have not read a single complaint from Glock owners, so I will swallow my pride, support the plastic fantastic and enjoy my new Sig.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Looking at reviews, I would get a CZ P-07 or P-09 over a Sig SP2022.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

THREAD REMOVED. Have a nice day and start your own threads.


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Getting back to the OP's question:
Buying my first ...SIG ,a P-227 is a pretty big deal for me. A Nitron Carry (3.9") Bbl. Sig - Lite -Sites, E-2 Grip ( mono)+ pebble finish . naturally a .45 ACP

Good Reviews , by Masaad Ayoob, Wiley Clapp. & Patrick Sweeney ( GUNS & AMMO) did a video review segment . That Video from Sweeney, were he actually smiled
after a test firing..... sold me .

Most expensive auto pistol that I've bought ,to date. Indiana S.P. uses it, for current sidearm, & rumored (soon Penna State Police will soon switch to SIG. 45)

Handled all the few H.P. rounds as well as 50 Fed. fmj. No problemo


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

I've added one to my collection. So now in my SIG section are a 220, 227SAS, 228, 229, 239 x2, 245. Guess you could say I'm a SIGaholic......  I love the 227! Don't own a Glock, not my cup of tea. YMMV.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I am interested, but have had a chance to hold one....

Lateck,


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not the 227, but have been very interested in the P-2022. Just haven't found one to hold, cradle and love yet.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

RIFLESHOOTER4741 said:


> THREAD REMOVED. Have a nice day and start your own threads.


What gives? Why did you post and ask if you didn't want responses?


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

I want one bad if that counts.


----------

